# Wie importiere ich am besten grosse Projekte in Eclipse am Beispiel von Apache ANT



## sirbender (15. Jan 2020)

Hallo,

ich wuerde gerne den Code von Apache ANT effizient "erkunden" und austesten. Ich habe mir die Source-Distribution runtergeladen: https://ant.apache.org/srcdownload.cgi
Optional gibt es auch noch das Github Repo: https://github.com/apache/ant was ziemlich identisch ist zur Source-Distribution.

Wie kriege ich das ganze aber nun in meiner IDE (ich nutze akutell Eclipse) richtig aufgesetzt (importiert). Leider gibt es dazu keine Anleitungen auf der ANT Website. Via Google findet man leider auch nichts passendes.

Alles was ich will, ist, dass die Sourcen samt allen Abhaengigkeiten sauber in der IDE verfuegbar sind und dass die mitgelieferten Tests ausfuehrbar sind. Ich habe es manuell versucht aber das klappt alles nicht. Extrem viele Fehler im Source Code. Von Modul-Problemen bis sehr seltsamen Type-Ereasure Problemen bei ueberschriebenen Methoden.

Sehr aergerlich, dass es keine kurze Einfuehrung auf den jeweiligen Websiten gibt, wie man das fehlerfrei in seiner jeweiligen IDE zum Laufen bringt. Man sollte meinen, dass man Leuten die ANT verbessern oder erweitern wollen nicht noch extra Steine in den Weg legt...aber vielleicht ist das ja auch ein Idiotentest, damit man nur die allerdollsten Entwickler am Ende anzieht und alle anderen rausfiltert 

Wie wuerdet ihr vorgehen? Vielleicht habt ihr auch ein paar Minuten Zeit und koennt es praktisch mit der Source-Distri durchspielen.


----------



## mrBrown (15. Jan 2020)

Mit ant + Eclipse hast du dir aber auch das komplizierteste ausgesucht


----------



## sirbender (15. Jan 2020)

Ja. Ich wurschtle weiter rum im Moment. Einige Probleme haben auch mit dem Module system zu tun. Es ist einfach nur nervig 
Jigsaw/Java9 ist ja nun schon ewig draussen und Eclipse gibt keine wirklich gute Hilfestellung.

Aber das sind leider nicht die einzigen Probleme.


----------



## thecain (15. Jan 2020)

würde mich jetzt überraschen wenn ant auf java 9+ ausgerichtet ist


----------



## sirbender (15. Jan 2020)

Ant 1.10.7 (aktuelle Version) nutzt zum Beispiel: java.util.spi.ToolProvider und das gibt es ja erst seit Java9+. Zum Ausfuehren von Ant braucht es aber nur Java8.
Die 1.9.x Linie wird auch weiter gepflegt und braucht nur Java5.


----------

